# Curious about Haitian cigars



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Forgive me for my ignorance...I was curious why I never seen Haitian cigars for sale. They share Hispaniola (western 1/3) with the DR, so you would think they make a lot of cigars themselves. I know they're a really poor and undeveloped country, ranking really low in all the developmental statistics for the western hemisphere. Is that the reason or do we also have some kind of embargo with them? I know we had issues with Aristide, but he's gone now. They also support Cuba. Just curious. Couldn't find much info on it and thought someone here may have a better insight.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Good question. I have no idea if Haiti produces cigars now or ever in the past.

If they have a background in tobacco cultivation etc I would think that they could make some good cigars.

You see, Cuba has a history of tobacco cultivation that goes back to before it was discovered by the europeans. In other words there was tobacco cultivation going on on that island before it was even called Cuba.

I admitadly don't know too much about Haiti but I believe that it is primarily comprised of a population of former slaves from Africa and back in the days of slavery, the major product that came from Haiti was cane sugar and related products.

If Haiti had a tobacco history it's very possible that it was lost with the major shift in the major crop as well as the influx of Africans to work the fields.

I know I'm typing a lot but saying very little but I'm hoping that something of substance will appear in all this text I've just produced.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

Tobacco was grown in Haiti even before it was grown in Cuba. And it's still a cash crop. But as a practical matter, maybe no one in Haiti knows how to make a decent cigar or has the means to start an industry. And it seems that no one from outside of Haiti wants to go there. Heck, I wouldn't. But stranger things have happened....

-Ken


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Sisyphus said:


> Tobacco was grown in Haiti even before it was grown in Cuba. And it's still a cash crop. But as a practical matter, maybe no one in Haiti knows how to make a decent cigar or has the means to start an industry. And it seems that no one from outside of Haiti wants to go there. Heck, I wouldn't. But stranger things have happened....
> 
> -Ken


Yeah, I didn't know if Haiti had a history of growing tobacco or not but I guess I was at least partly right that the huge influx of slaves disolved the cigar making population to a large degree.

I don't know anything about the soil conditions or political conditions in Haiti today but if both are favorable it might be a decent idea for some cigar maker/company to buy up so land and set up shop.

I really know very little about the subject with the exception of what I said about what I already posted so everything else is just speculation on my part.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

The sad thing about Haiti is that although it shares part of the island with the Dominican Republic, Haiti has really destroyed its resources.
Trees are disappearing at an alarming rate to use for coal.
As such, landslides are a regular thing there.
I read somewhere that country is the worst of the third world countries.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe there's potential. But as BF says, the political and economic conditions in Haiti are among the worst on the planet and there is a long history of such conditions. The neighboring Dominican Republic is the world's largest cigar producer and it would make sense to expand production into Haiti, but the Dominicans are overwhelmed by Haitian refugees and other problems spilling over from across the border. Private investment into Haiti just disappears, as does much of foreign aid, etc. But maybe someday....

-Ken


----------



## ccforme (Mar 25, 2007)

Not surprisingly, apparently there's at least few who do make them:
http://www.freewebs.com/haitiancigar/about.html


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

ccforme said:


> Not surprisingly, apparently there's at least few who do make them:
> http://www.freewebs.com/haitiancigar/about.html


Here's where we can get them ...

You can buy *YAQUIBA Cigars *at :

1) Le Calumet, 3 Rue Pinchinat in PétionVille, 
2) *The Duty Free Shops at Aéroport International of Port-au-Prince ( Rhum Barbancourt's booth )*, 
3) At Restaurants, Hotels ,Bars and Service Stations.

I like the service station option. Might get some pork rinds to go with it.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

How cool technology is.
If you google "Haitian Cigars", this thread comes up.
Just stumbled into that trying to get more information on them.
It is the simple things that humor me.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

I just sent them an email to see how I can order some. I tried the other web site www.YAQUIBA.com but its not up.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

My guess is the major reason is the political instability of the country has kept anyone interested in growing cigars looking elsewhere.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mdtaggart said:


> I just sent them an email to see how I can order some. I tried the other web site www.YAQUIBA.com but its not up.


any luck in contacting them? There is a Miami phone# on the website http://www.freewebs.com/haitiancigar/contact.html


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Blueface said:


> How cool technology is.
> If you google "Haitian Cigars", this thread comes up.
> Just stumbled into that trying to get more information on them.
> It is the simple things that humor me.


I think that means that not many people are looking for Haitian cigars.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

mdtaggart said:


> I just sent them an email to see how I can order some. I tried the other web site www.YAQUIBA.com but its not up.


If you are serious I will go in on a box with you - maybe we can get a couple others as weell?

PM me if it works out.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Good Haitian rum: Barbencourt

They export it....I don't see why not cigars.


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

With my luck, the one cigar I smoke from Haiti will have a Voodoo curse on it.


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

this is a very interesting thread. If I had a whole bunch of money, i'd open up a factory there. Heck, at least you'd be the only show in town. You could market your product as the "next best thing" for 5 years and probably make a considerable profit. 

Having said that, it's obvious that Haitian tobacco is probably not the best in the world. Otherwise some smart, rich guy would have already capitalized on my idea!


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

Mullet said:


> this is a very interesting thread. If I had a whole bunch of money, i'd open up a factory there. Heck, at least you'd be the only show in town. You could market your product as the "next best thing" for 5 years and probably make a considerable profit.
> 
> Having said that, it's obvious that Haitian tobacco is probably not the best in the world. Otherwise some smart, rich guy would have already capitalized on my idea!


What are you going to do for money during the decade it takes for your first plants to grow and age before you roll the first cigars?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

tonyrocks922 said:


> What are you going to do for money during the decade it takes for your first plants to grow and age before you roll the first cigars?


:tpd:

In addition, if one searches, you will find part of the reason they are starving in Haiti is the way the land has been abused. Not too much growing there anymore. They barely get the sugar cane for the rum.


----------



## byrkek (Aug 29, 2009)

I found this thread searching for Haitian cigars.
They have a Miami number on their website; I tried calling, no answer. A friend of mine is currently there and will bring a sampler box for me next month.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Seems to me it would be difficult to grow such a sensitive crop (as far as taste and quality go) in a country with little to no arable land and no economy to speak of. You've got people trying (pretty unsuccessfully) to grow meager foodcrops on every square inch of the place just to try and live. I think cash crops kind of take a back seat there.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

Haiti is so bad off right now I saw on the news that they are literally making dirt cookies and eating them... 

As far as cigars go, maybe Haiti "COULD" be a great industry "IF" some serious cash was invested there, but I have some serious doubts and reservations on the quality of current Hatian cigars in production...

Not that I would try one, but I certainly would like to read some novice and expert reviews on them, that's for sure!!!
opcorn:


----------



## byrkek (Aug 29, 2009)

defcon3 said:


> Haiti is so bad off right now I saw on the news that they are literally making dirt cookies and eating them...
> 
> As far as cigars go, maybe Haiti "COULD" be a great industry "IF" some serious cash was invested there, but I have some serious doubts and reservations on the quality of current Hatian cigars in production...
> 
> ...


The dirt thing is not totally true. I saw the news too. Keep in mind the average guy there makes less then U$100/year, so if you go there with a camera and U$10, I am pretty sure you will find any story; they might even tell you where Bin Laden is.
What they fail to tell you in the news, what they are eating, the dirt cookie, is not made with regular dirt. It's a clay like substance, and they put spice, and other stuff in it, and sell it. It cost as much as a regular local cookie.
Back to the cigars. Farming and commerce are not things Haitians are good at. However Cafe Rebo (Coffe), Rhum Barbancourt and Prestige (beer) are some very serious products in their respective class from Haiti. As for Yaquiba, I did a little research on them, it seems a small operation; about a few thousands a year. 
I should get my box first week of October. I will leave my novice review here, with pictures.


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

Actually, Haiti started producing cigars before Cuba. During the Haitian revolution, the slaves burned down nearly all plantations, machinery and equipment (sugar, coffee, tobacco). One of the reasons why Haiti is so poor. Only a few plantations survived. Thousand of Haitians went to Cuba and the Dominican Republic to work in the Tobacco industry. They were highly recruited for their expertise. Haitians are indeed experts in making cigars. Yaquiba and Le Rocher are excellent cigars in Haiti and comparable to Cubans. There is an excellent directory which will guide you haiti509 dot com.


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

Haiti in reality is a true virgin island. Opportunities for investors abound in all areas, including cigars. If a smart investor goes to Haiti. Specifically, the town of Jacmel. They will for sure make a killing investing in cigars. Remember, Haiti has the perfect climate, the perfect "Cuban Style" tobacco leaves, and expert cigar rollers. It is just a matter of forgetting about the bad press Haiti gets and take a chance on investing there.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry..... A smart investor with a small well trained army to protect his investment along with the means to import workers MIGHT have a chance of success in haiti equal to the chance he would have of stuffing snowballs up a wildcat's "exit door".

The culture is one where "taking a taste" is practiced all along the food chain, from one end to another. Making an honest profit is next to impossible in such an environment, the cultural leaks will bleed you dry.

A shame, but facts are facts. I didn't buy cigars while there, nor would I have drank the rum if I were a rum drinker; I didn't feel safe from "alterations". Those I second hand smoked smelled good.

Maybe someday, but we always want what we can't have.... having is very effective at killing off wanting, especially when expectations are set beyond reason.

Cuban cigars are very good, but so are many NC brands; once the allure wears off they become just another good smoke. My guess is the hatian brands will prove to be the same.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Sharpshooter said:


> Sorry..... A smart investor with a small well trained army to protect his investment along with the means to import workers MIGHT have a chance of success in haiti equal to the chance he would have of stuffing snowballs up a wildcat's "exit door".
> 
> The culture is one where "taking a taste" is practiced all along the food chain, from one end to another. Making an honest profit is next to impossible in such an environment, the cultural leaks will bleed you dry.
> 
> ...


What an entertaining and ACCURATE post!!

There's a reason why cigar leaf isn't grown on the windward side of islands, anywhere. Haiti indeed grows a good amount of tobacco, but it's almost exclusively used for cigarette and some budget pipe tobaccos. Haiti shares neither the soil, nor the climate of the DR.

There are also reasons why there's no prosperity in Haiti and those reasons are Haitians. As Reid pointed out, graft, theft and corruption are endemic to Haitian culture; always been there, always will be there. Haiti is a mess and will remain a mess. It's broken and there's no fixing it.


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

@Herf N Turf. I understand your points about the safety and bribery mentality culture in Haiti and the fear of doing business there. If you had said this 5 years ago, I would have 100% agreed with you. However, for the last few years, Haiti has improved and now welcomes foreign investments without the bribery and insecurity which made Haiti so undesirable. I personally know an american gentleman making great money in the cigar industry without the personal army or bribery.


----------



## Enrique1780 (Jan 25, 2010)

Cigar Jack said:


> My guess is the major reason is the political instability of the country has kept anyone interested in growing cigars looking elsewhere.


This.


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

Enrique1780 said:


> This.


I know that Haiti has a long history of instability. However, things have for sure improved in the very recent years. I guess it will take a long time for the world to see Haiti has improved politically and security wise. Especially due to the recent 2010 earthquake which on the surface makes Haiti looks like an horrible place to do business. Nevertherless, those who take a chance on Haiti now, will be greatly rewarded.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

haiticigars said:


> I personally know an american gentleman making great money in the cigar industry without the personal army or bribery.


Is he making cigars or just selling bulk tobacco?


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

ekengland07 said:


> Is he making cigars or just selling bulk tobacco?


Haitian cigars of course.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

haiticigars said:


> Haitian cigars of course.


Are they available for purchase? I have a special place in my heart for the Haitians. Visited 2X already.


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

ekengland07 said:


> Are they available for purchase? I have a special place in my heart for the Haitians. Visited 2X already.


Where did you go in Haiti?


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> What an entertaining and ACCURATE post!!
> 
> There's a reason why cigar leaf isn't grown on the windward side of islands, anywhere. Haiti indeed grows a good amount of tobacco, but it's almost exclusively used for cigarette and some budget pipe tobaccos. Haiti shares neither the soil, nor the climate of the DR. /QUOTE]
> 
> Respectfully, this statement is inaccurate. Haiti grows cigar leaves (trust me on this one) and it is grown in the town of Jacmel also known as Yaquimel. The climate of Jacmel is perfect for cigar growing. Haitian cigars have the potential to be easily on par with Dominicans and Cubans.


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> What an entertaining and ACCURATE post!!
> 
> There's a reason why cigar leaf isn't grown on the windward side of islands, anywhere. Haiti indeed grows a good amount of tobacco, but it's almost exclusively used for cigarette and some budget pipe tobaccos. Haiti shares neither the soil, nor the climate of the DR.
> 
> There are also reasons why there's no prosperity in Haiti and those reasons are Haitians. As Reid pointed out, graft, theft and corruption are endemic to Haitian culture; always been there, always will be there. Haiti is a mess and will remain a mess. It's broken and there's no fixing it.


Your statement on Haiti tobacco growing for cigarettes are 100% correct. There is an international cigarette company called Comme Il Faut (CIF).


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

haiticigars said:


> Where did you go in Haiti?


Port-au-Prince, Port-au-Paix, and St. Louis du Nord


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

Sharpshooter said:


> A shame, but facts are facts. I didn't buy cigars while there, nor would I have drank the rum if I were a rum drinker; I didn't feel safe from "alterations". Those I second hand smoked smelled good.


When did you go to Haiti? Where did you go? Where you in Labadee, on the Royal Caribbean Cruise? Haitian rum is excellent. Recognized worldwide. Especially Rhum Barbancourt. Too bad you missed out on some great Haitian rum and cigars.


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

ekengland07 said:


> Port-au-Prince, Port-au-Paix, and St. Louis du Nord


I have never been to Port-de-Paix. I heard it is a nice quiet town. Which year did you go? I am new to Haiti. Less than 5 years.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

haiticigars said:


> I have never been to Port-de-Paix. I heard it is a nice quiet town. Which year did you go? I am new to Haiti. Less than 5 years.


It's bee some time. I've had family visit more often than me, but I went in 2000 and 2002 I think. We'll end up there again, but need to have more vacation than I do.

What's the brand of the cigars you say are from Haiti? 100% Haitian tobacco?


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

ekengland07 said:


> It's bee some time. I've had family visit more often than me, but I went in 2000 and 2002 I think. We'll end up there again, but need to have more vacation than I do.
> 
> What's the brand of the cigars you say are from Haiti? 100% Haitian tobacco?


You can check out Haiti509 dot com. They are Yaquiba and Le Rocher. There is an american investor who just recently took a chance on Haiti, bought land, cigar leaves, and equipment and soon I am sure will be making quality cigars. Also, will provide employment to Haitians. You have to have a heart of an adventurer to invest in Haiti but I am sure it will pay off for him.


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't know, my mouth isn't exactly watering thinking about a Haitian cigar. I would worry about the lack of experienced workers, construction quality, tobacco quality and even the sanitation. They experienced a a 6.0 quake a year or two ago and it completely wiped out the nation. People are still living in boxes and tents if you are lucky. The government infrastructure is still in chaos. I will just stick with the other half of the island and Dominican cigars. They have their stuff together and know how to make a cigar.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Just curious Haiticigars,

Are you planning on investing in tobacco down there?

Haiti has a unique history, and unique problems...I am sure there is potential, but there is potential in most places....It takes people to turn potential into reality.

And yes, Barbancourt is outstanding.


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

MitchellF said:


> I don't know, my mouth isn't exactly watering thinking about a Haitian cigar. I would worry about the lack of experienced workers


In reality, Haitians have more experienced in the entire Caribbean at making cigars. There are half a million Haitians living in Cuba and 1 million in the Dominican Republic. Half of the workers in both Cuba and DR are Haitians. The problem is that the market is very small in Haiti and not enough work for them. But I assure you, there is a new serious American player in town which will take Haitian Cigars to the next level. There are experienced cigar workers in Haiti right now ready to work hard.


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

MitchellF said:


> construction quality


The earthquake in Haiti was very sad. It killed more than 200,000 people. I will keep the earthquake issue short because we can go on an on about it. But in a nutshell, the media made it look like the earthquake destroyed the entire country of Haiti. That is not true. I guess Haitian politicians wanted to make it look like it destroyed the entire country so that they can receive mega donations. The earthquake actually hit the capital Port-au-Prince and the nearby towns. The earthquake killed that many people because the capital is overpopulated. Half of the population in Haitil live in the capital (nearly 4 million people). When the earthquake hit I was in a small town, close to the Dominican Republic's border. We felt the quake but it did not damage anything. Unfortunately, most of the people who died in Port-au-Prince were in poorly made buildings. The middle and upper class people's homes are made with reinforced steel capable of withstanding a catastrophic earthquake. I will give you an example, the American embassy's building which was constructed within code did not have a scratch. I am sure the American cigar investor will use reinforce steel and an earthquake engineering firm to build the cigar factory.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

haiticigars said:


> But I assure you, there is a new serious American player in town which will take Haitian Cigars to the next level. There are experienced cigar workers in Haiti right now ready to work hard.


And you are affiliated with them?


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

MitchellF said:


> tobacco quality and even the sanitation


The Haitian, Dominican and Cuban leaves were compared. All of them are super and comparable. Remember this is the Caribbean. Especially with Haiti and DR being on the same island. No big difference there. As to sanitation issue, I am sure the building will be modern, the water will be treated and purified, generators and back up generators for electricity.


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

BKDW said:


> And you are affiliated with them?


Well, please tell me, say that you had a quality Haitian cigar. Comparable to a Cuban or comparable to a Dominican. How much would you feel comfortable paying?


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

BKDW said:


> Just curious Haiticigars,
> 
> Are you planning on investing in tobacco down there?
> 
> ...


Perhaps... :usa2:


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

BKDW said:


> And you are affiliated with them?


Perhaps...:usa2:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

haiticigars said:


> The earthquake in Haiti was very sad. It killed more than 200,000 people. I will keep the earthquake issue short because we can go on an on about it. But in a nutshell, the media made it look like the earthquake destroyed the entire country of Haiti. That is not true. I guess Haitian politicians wanted to make it look like it destroyed the entire country so that they can receive mega donations. The earthquake actually hit the capital Port-au-Prince and the nearby towns. The earthquake killed that many people because the capital is overpopulated. Half of the population in Haitil live in the capital (nearly 4 million people). When the earthquake hit I was in a small town, close to the Dominican Republic's border. We felt the quake but it did not damage anything. Unfortunately, most of the people who died in Port-au-Prince were in poorly made buildings. The middle and upper class people's homes are made with reinforced steel capable of withstanding a catastrophic earthquake. I will give you an example, the American embassy's building which was constructed within code did not have a scratch. I am sure the American cigar investor will use reinforce steel and an earthquake engineering firm to build the cigar factory.


Well no, it didn't damage most of the country, but IT DID affect most of its population for the reasons you did mention. Many of the images I saw appeared to come from foreign news agencies. 200,000 people is catastrophic, regardless.

Bottom line is this: a good product is a good product. If Haiti can demonstrate it can produce a good cigar, I am sure people will note that and buy. Hell, if tobacco were cultivated on Mars and the cigars were good, and the price is right, I would purchase.

Again, Haiti has a unique history---One would think that all of the conditions are there for certain types of crops to be exported--they once were, but politics and policy have prevented a lot.

I was always wondering about Haitian coffee, for instance.


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

BKDW said:


> Just curious Haiticigars,
> 
> Are you planning on investing in tobacco down there?
> 
> ...


Haitians are actually very talented in their art work, food, coffee, rum, etc... What I have noticed since I have been going back and forth there is that most of them lack resources and motivation to make things happen. There are other third world countries who lack resources but they made partnerships with other countries or outside investors to make things happen. It was never the case for Haiti. However, the people's mentality is rapidly changing and they realize they need to make partnerships to build their country. Cigars are a microcasm of that but the theory applies across any investment areas in a foreign country such as Haiti.


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

BKDW said:


> Well no, it didn't damage most of the country, but IT DID affect most of its population for the reasons you did mention. Many of the images I saw appeared to come from foreign news agencies. 200,000 people is catastrophic, regardless.
> 
> Bottom line is this: a good product is a good product. If Haiti can demonstrate it can produce a good cigar, I am sure people will note that and buy. Hell, if tobacco were cultivated on Mars and the cigars were good, and the price is right, I would purchase.
> 
> ...


You are right, it sure was a catastrophic earthquake. I think they said that it was not the 7.3 which was the problem but the long lenght of time the earth shook and the way the plates were positioned. Anyway, I sitll believe that most of the buildings in the capital were poorly constructed. The Haitian government has addressed this issue and they are doing something about it. But for the American cigar investor, rest assure the building will be design within earthquake code. Furthermore, Yaquiba and Le Rocher are excellent cigars. The next Haitian cigar company will be even better!


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

Sisyphus said:


> Tobacco was grown in Haiti even before it was grown in Cuba. And it's still a cash crop. But as a practical matter, maybe no one in Haiti knows how to make a decent cigar or has the means to start an industry. And it seems that no one from outside of Haiti wants to go there. Heck, I wouldn't. But stranger things have happened....
> 
> -Ken


I was just reading the past posts and how this tread got started. I am surprise to see that someone here knows their cigar history so well. I would like to shake your hand sir. Yes, indeed. Haitian cigars pre-date Cuban cigars. Haiti would have still been the pearl of the caribbean if the slaves did not destroy most of the coffee, sugar and tobacco plantations during the Haitian revolution. They destroyed the French investment on the island so that the French would get discouraged to return to Haiti to re-enslave them. Obviously, we see the effect today and know that the strategy backfired. That is one of reasons Haiti does not produce much.


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

mjr955201 said:


> With my luck, the one cigar I smoke from Haiti will have a Voodoo curse on it.


WOW, I am impressed! What a great name for a cigar company. Voodoo Haitian Cigars - Made in Haiti. Taste the power of the Haitian Curse!

Love it! :cowboyic9:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

haiticigars said:


> Well, please tell me, say that you had a quality Haitian cigar. Comparable to a Cuban or comparable to a Dominican. How much would you feel comfortable paying?


I personally will not pay top dollar for a cigar from a maker that I know little or nothing about. I would usually want a sample first then see whether it's good or not. I would never blow money on a box of cigars that I know nothing about--people get burned that way.

The elders here taught me this: Get a single. If good, get a 5er. If still good, box.

It generally takes me 3 smokes (or if an uncomplicated cigar 1 smoke) to "get" what a complex cigar is about.

But to answer your question, I would feel comfortable paying $2-$3 per stick initially ($40-$60 a box). I have had cigars that I paid $1-$2 per stick on (as a bundle) and a year in the humidor later, outperformed smokes that I laid down $10+ at a B&M.

I would of course be willing to up the ante considerably more, if they are off the wall good. I'd be willing to go 4 to 5 times higher, but of course, it depends on the products' quality.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone that saw Serpent and The Rainbow will no doubt purchase "The Zombie Powder" ...


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

Mullet said:


> this is a very interesting thread. If I had a whole bunch of money, i'd open up a factory there. Heck, at least you'd be the only show in town. You could market your product as the "next best thing" for 5 years and probably make a considerable profit.
> 
> Having said that, it's obvious that Haitian tobacco is probably not the best in the world. Otherwise some smart, rich guy would have already capitalized on my idea!


Haitian cigars may actually be as good as Cubans. Heck! Haiti started the cigar craze in the Caribbean. And, guess what? There are people looking at investing in Haiti and investing in cigars. The problem is that those possible investors are afraid of the unknown. They are afraid of the Haitians. Afraid of blacks, voodoo or whatever? Good, let them be afraid and someone with some guts is probably down there right now ready to make Haitian cigars popular. Even if it takes 5 years. There is an Irish Billionaire by the name of Denis O'Brien, who heard a lot of bad things about Haiti but this man had major guts, took his Telecom/cell phone company down there (Digicel) and invested in Haiti. Now he is bringing in millions of dollars in profits yearly. Because, he knew that Haitians will need cell phones too. And, you could not be any whiter than Mr. O'Brien. He was not afraid, he took a chance and it payed off. Life is too short to be afraid.


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> Anyone that saw Serpent and The Rainbow will no doubt purchase "The Zombie Powder" ...


That is a great name too. Zombie Cigars - Awakening the Dead in You - Made in Haiti.

Super!:bowdown:


----------



## haiticigars (Oct 9, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> Anyone that saw Serpent and The Rainbow will no doubt purchase "The Zombie Powder" ...


Or, Zombie Haitian Cigars - Be a Zombie Today! Made in Haiti.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

haiticigars said:


> Haitian cigars may actually be as good as Cubans .


Theoretically, yes. But theory does little to satisfy my palate. Let's get some product rolling first, then we'll talk :wink:.

I would be more than interested in trying a Haitian cigar. If it's good quality, and the right price, no doubt, I will be a fan.

Again, I named the price I would be willing to INITIALLY pay. I don't think it would be a good idea to charge $15 or $20 a stick at first (or at all). Start small, market, and make sure the product is CONSISTENT and good. Work on getting a consistent polished product-- that might mean making only 1 or 2 lines with a couple sizes, but that's fine. Work within your resources. I need to know that cigar #12 is the same quality as cigar #2. Not having that happen drives seasoned cigar smokers NUTS!!! It might fool newbies, but it won't fool us. Maintain good quality controls. If this is to be one of the first 21st century legit Haitian cigar manufacturers, let it represent the best tobacco Haiti has to offer.

Keep us updated when there is some finished product rolling out.

Ultimately, my taste buds will give the final judgment. Good luck.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I have smoked 2 Haitian cigars, neither was good. No doubt that end of the island CAN grow and roll good cigars, but they haven't proven it to me yet:
1. Yaquiba Haitian	Claro wrapper toro	Gift received: Oct-09	Smoked Oct-09	
Rating 2	Arrived cracked. Wrapper fell off. Smoked it naked. Cedar aroma/flavor. Sorta bad aftertaste. Won't buy.
2. Yaquiba Haitian	Colorado-maduro wrapper lancero	Oct-09 / Oct-09	
Rating: 3 Peppery and papery, but ok aroma/flavor. Sorta bad aftertaste. Won't buy.


----------

